# Fat burners sub section



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Would a Fat burners sub section be of any use to members within the Steroid and Supplementation sub forum?

Just that there is a lot of these on the market and the posts seem to be in gen con. or losing weight sections.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

This isn't a bad idea, as people are posting about Clen, T3, DNP in the Steroid section!


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

But people who use these fat burners would run AAS with it or it's catabolic..


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I like the idea, I am going on a big cut in Jan/Feb using the usual suspects but it was much harder researching it than it was for my AAS Cycle, would have been great if it was all in one section with some good stickies


----------

